# systemroot/system32/config/software corrupt



## jocahauck (Sep 17, 2008)

I received systemroot/system32/config/software corrupt message while trying to restart. It happened after my wife put the laptop on hibernate and then shut the lid before it was done, which puts it into sleep. I think that it just freaked out during the crossed signals and lost some stuff. I found this thread after doing a quick google search, but it is for XP.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/solved-systemroot-system32-config-software-corrupt-171764.html

I also tried to autorepair using the vista installation disk to no avail. Would I be able to use the same fix for vista or would I need to do something different, thanks.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the fix for XP also applies to Vista . However you may not need to go that far use the Vista DVD and go through the repair process that you mentioned this time skip startup repair and select "command prompt" at the prompt type chkdsk C /r press enter. In most cases this fixes your problem.


----------



## jocahauck (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give this a shot and update you... hopefully from home not work :wink:


----------

